# Texjet Epson 4880 Print Problems



## schroble (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello,

i have Problems with my Texjet Epson 4880
On the Pictures u see that he prints an shadow.

I have no idea where are the problems come from.

I think its only yellow and cyan ...

Can anyone help ?


----------



## shashin (Feb 11, 2012)

I had similar problem. I am getting yellow on top of good printing. You can see that it prints heavy yellow even in test bars. It started after cleaning clogged heads. I will post after I figure out what. May be some one can suggest here in the forum what's wrong>


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

schroble said:


> Hello,
> 
> i have Problems with my Texjet Epson 4880
> On the Pictures u see that he prints an shadow.
> ...


Hi, it's a little difficult to tell from the picture but it looks like the image on the right has a mirror image rather than a shadow. Is this the case ?


----------



## schroble (Feb 12, 2008)

its a mirror but only und this point or on this two points not on the full print / image


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

schroble said:


> its a mirror but only und this point or on this two points not on the full print / image


Ok, is the nozzle check normal. Any chance you could post a picture of that, it's a bit tricky to photograph but it will tell me a lot.


----------



## schroble (Feb 12, 2008)

Nozzlecheck is PERFEKT .... all nozzles are there....

my Whitecadrige is verylow can this be a problem?


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

schroble said:


> Nozzlecheck is PERFEKT .... all nozzles are there....
> 
> my Whitecadrige is verylow can this be a problem?


No I don't think the level of ink in one cartridge can do that. If the image is mirrored or repeated it would normally be a software issue. Smudges and ink splats are normally the printer but you do not have this.

Have you tried printing a simple outline square in each of the 4 colours to check if it is related to any particular colour ? Also how old is the printer.


----------



## schroble (Feb 12, 2008)

The Printer is from 2010 ... the printhead 10/2011
I have the new Motherboard in this Printer...


----------



## schroble (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok here is the nozzle heck it looks perfekt.
I have now installed the DevStudio on an other PC and now it will work normal.....
maybe realy only a software problem?


----------



## rowdy moose (Jun 18, 2008)

Replace the printhead cables and clean the encoders. I've seen it happen with dirty cables.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Do you see it print like this? With the reverse image, my first thought was the shirt doubling over and touching. Some people work very quickly with shirts and don't pay attention to the fabric folding over on itself. If it's printing like that, then it would be the first I've seen something like this. I'd be more inclined to believe it's software related as well. Even if it were software related, it's still a first for me, very strange.

As for shashin, your problem is the printhead, it's going to need to be replaced.


----------

